# Arborist boots



## coolbrze (Jun 6, 2010)

Am looking for a new pair of boots and am considering Red Wing, Halls, & Carolina loggers. Anyone tried any of the arborist boots from the 3 companies and how do they compare? Also, where's a good place to purchase from?


----------



## tree md (Jun 6, 2010)

I've worn Carolinas for years. Always wore the 16" Highliners for spiking. Triple stitched so they last awhile. Good boots if you do a lot of spiking. A little on the warm side in the Summer tho. My current pair has been in service for 3 years now. I only wear them when I am spiking a removal though. Otherwise I wear a cooler boot. They are starting to wear out tho and it's time for a new pair. I'll prolly get the same. Good price compared to Wescos. I think I paid $185 for last pair.


----------



## talltreeclimber (Jun 8, 2010)

I have had redwings for 2 years.. same pair they are great all around boots but i wouldnt use them for prolonged periods of spur climbing but i would buy them again right now im looking at buying wessco 16" spur climbing boots


----------



## fishercat (Jun 9, 2010)

*Hoffman's from baileys.*

they have a summer version too.

best boots i ever owned.

MADE IN THE USA!


----------



## masiman (Jun 9, 2010)

I like my Carolina loggers too. I am not sure if the Carolina's are US made or not. I know their parent company has a bunch of other shoe companies that get their stuff from China.

I took a quick look at their website, and they don't say "Made in the USA" so I assume they are not.

Carolina Shoe Company was founded in 1963 as a new division of H. H. Brown. A manufacturing facility was set up in Morganton, NC, where manufacturing operations existed until 2000, when it was divided up among factories in the U.S. and overseas.​
It does not look like they make the model I bought ~3 years ago. It is very similar to this Hoffman 10" climber. I remember the salesman being impressed with the boot when it came in (special order). He was surprised that the heel came with the wood stack given the price of the boot (~$200).

If I were to get another pair, I'd probably look at the Hoffman's now. Don't skimp on your foot comfort. It will make work more miserable than a broke saw.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Jun 9, 2010)

Have to go with Carolina Poleclimbers , 16inch or 12 best on gaffs 25 years now when I can find them.16inch $127.00 + shipping Last ones came online ronsbootsonline. but as posted here only on gaffs or in cooler weather, Used to walk the yellow vibern pach off the bottoms from limb walking


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, the poleclimbers are what I have too. I was mistaken about the highliners name.

I am looking for another pair too, my heels are worn out as well.

Every pair I have owned has made in the USA stamped on them.

Thanks for the tip JCT, that is about $30 less the the cheapest I have been able to find them.


----------



## winchman (Jun 9, 2010)

*Matterhorn*

I own a pair of these matterhorns, they are chainsaw resistant (with kevlar) and are pretty great for spiking. I wear them all day every day, only owned them two months now, but great so far.

I wouldn't comment yet, since too soon for a true test, but my coworker has owned a pair for over two years with no problems at all. However, he doesn't climb nearly as much as me.

Darned close to waterproof, haven't felt wet yet, but did take the precautions of Obenauf's and Scotch-Gard. 

Made in the USA as well, and I found mine for under $200, though not sure all could get that good of a deal.

This is actually the ONLY boot made in the US that is chainsaw-resistant, that I can find. 

http://www.camo-store.com/Boots Matterhorn/Matterhorn 12277.htm


----------



## beowulf343 (Jun 9, 2010)

Huh, glad to see carolina finally got their act together. I have huge feet. Back when i started fifteen years ago, carolina was the only company that i could find to carry my size in a logging or climbing boot. First pair was totally shot in three months. Second pair spent three weeks wet during a storm and never recovered. Third pair wasted in another three months. Fortunately, a foreman told me about custom wescos and have never worn anything since. But have had a bad feeling toward carolina since. 
Redwing are popular around here, have never worn them since they are too small, but everyone says they last pretty good. Only complaint i've heard about redwings is that they can take a while to break in.


----------



## tree md (Jun 9, 2010)

I have heard others complain about Carolinas not holding up very well. I've had the opposite experience with them. They have always held up pretty good for me. I had a pair of Wescos back in the 90's. Good boots, expensive tho. They were a little heavier and hotter than the Carolinas.


----------



## freeweight (Jun 27, 2010)

i have carolinas at the moment and i was VERY unhappy with the insoles ,uncomfortable isnt the word ,but i made some insoles out of carpet padding and a thin insole on top,and they are good now

haveto say the best pair i ever owned was GEORGIA BOOT ,they cost more at $220 but they last 4 years of heavy use and were the most comfy pair of boots i have ever worn,they had 3 insoles that would fit inside eachother,never seen anything like it,and i plan on getting another pair after the carolinas wear out


----------



## lego1970 (Jun 27, 2010)

Had a pair of Red Wings, they were very comfortable but didn't hold up long. Have had two pairs of Carolina's?, one pair may have been Goergia's and while they both took a long time to break in, they lasted a long time. Currently have a pair of Hoffmans, they are two years old with about 1 year of full time use. The Hoffmans were hard to break in but seem to be holding up well. Keep in mind all these boots are designed for hooking and while great for both hooking and while up in the tree, I'm not sure if they work for footlocking ( a technique I've never tried). Good luck.


----------



## fishercat (Jun 28, 2010)

*i hear that a lot.................*

that Hoffman's are hard to break in.mine were not.they were great from the start.i was affraid they were going to be difficult to walk in and uncomfortable.could just be my feet but i was pleasantly surprised.I will be buying another pair without a doubt.


----------

